# Black Man Vandalizes Nail Salon For The Culture



## Southernbella. (Sep 10, 2019)

This was last week

This is the update:


And then:



My question...is there any point to this when we KNOW bw are not gonna stop going to these places? We saw what happened at the beauty supply store awhile back. BW crossed the picket line to buy cheap weave.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Sep 10, 2019)

And black women went right back to give this establishment business...


----------



## Theresamonet (Sep 10, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> My question...is there any point to this when we KNOW bw are not gonna stop going to these places? We saw what happened at the beauty supply store awhile back. BW crossed the picket line to buy cheap weave.



No, there is no point. There should be no such thing as a “*long history* of employees disrespecting and mistreating black women”. This nail shop should have been out of business and boarded up already. 

But they need their nails done.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 10, 2019)

This was an ignorant mess all around. If I was him and I saw all those women calmly sitting down to get their nails done I would have turned around and minded my own business. Now he has a record and for what?


----------



## Shula (Sep 11, 2019)

Wow, he literally wrecked shop. A king!!--------------------------------->  /s

Our people really make me tired.


----------



## lisatamika (Sep 11, 2019)

Nope.  We won't stop.

I searched long and hard for a non-Asian nail tech and I've never been happier.  I'll go back to doing my nails myself before I go back to a chop shop again.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Sep 11, 2019)

You all know very well many BW are like that unfortunately.  Some people just don't have any sense and others are strongly brainwashed.


----------



## Laela (Sep 11, 2019)

I don't care for how he went about it (vandalism) but there was a point made...I'm glad there was some adverse affect on the business with the lease not be renewed (if this is true)...

It's the little things... good to see him talking with the owner? mano-a-mano.

Unfortunately, there are BW even BM can't save.

We want our men to defend us/our honor and complain that they don't; but, when they even try to, it's not good enough... go figure.




Southernbella. said:


> And then:
> 
> 
> 
> My question...is *there any point to this *when we KNOW bw are not gonna stop going to these places? We saw what happened at the beauty supply store awhile back. BW crossed the picket line to buy cheap weave.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 11, 2019)

Alright, so the old nail shop is gone.  Is the thrower of rocks going to set up a new salon for the black women to go to or do they just wait on the next set of Asians to come through and open a shop? 

Wash.
Rinse.
Repeat.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 11, 2019)

I was getting my nails done for three years at an asian shop in a mall. I wanted to find a black manicurist but I didn't want to go to a hair salon. I just wanted to go to a nail shop, and the shops are all asian. I decided to stop because I didn't want to give those people my money any more.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 11, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> I was getting my nails done for three years at an asian shop in a mall. I wanted to find a black manicurist but I didn't want to go to a hair salon. I just wanted to go to a nail shop, and the shops are all asian. I decided to stop because I didn't want to give those people my money any more.



I've been doing my own for years. I absolutely refuse to give these folks my money under any circumstances. 

There's a black owned hair spa that does nails about five minutes from me. If dd starts asking to get her nails done, I'll take her there.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 11, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Alright, so the old nail shop is gone.  Is the thrower of rocks going to set up a new salon for the black women to go to or do they just wait on the next set of Asians to come through and open a shop?
> 
> Wash.
> Rinse.
> Repeat.



From what I understand, there are black owned nail spots in the area and they'd passed out fliers trying to get patrons to go there instead.

But even if there weren't, surely there are Asian spots that DON'T brutalize black women which was the main issue. We shouldn't have to be coerced into that.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 11, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I've been doing my own for years. I absolutely refuse to give these folks my money under any circumstances.
> 
> There's a black owned hair spa that does nails about five minutes from me. If dd starts asking to get her nails done, I'll take her there.


I felt bad for going there but it was so convenient because it was at the only mall I like. But I looked around and saw all these Black women paying these Korean broads and I said "This is silly." I loved getting my nails done because it felt good to pamper myself and people were always complimenting my nails. So yeah, my ego felt good but I just had to give it up on principal. I do miss my gel nails though.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 11, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> I felt bad for going there but it was so convenient because it was at the only mall I like. But I looked around and saw all these Black women paying these Korean broads and I said "This is silly." I loved getting my nails done because it felt good to pamper myself and people were always complimenting my nails. So yeah, my ego felt good but I just had to give it up on principal. I do miss my gel nails though.



I feel you. It's funny because I never felt pampered in those shops. I felt invisible and like an outsider they couldn't have cared less about. And while I'm not one of those "speak English!" types, it bugged me that they sat around talking over me (and about me, for all I knew).


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 11, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I feel you. It's funny because I never felt pampered in those shops. I felt invisible and like an outsider they couldn't have cared less about. And while I'm not one of those "speak English!" types, it bugged me that they sat around talking over me (and about me, for all I knew).


See, I liked the non English speaking because I didn't feel like I had to talk to the manicurist. After a long, stressful day at work, I could just sit there and let someone else do the work. I didn't care what they talked about as long as I didn't have to join in.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 12, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> From what I understand, there are black owned nail spots in the area and they'd passed out fliers trying to get patrons to go there instead.
> 
> But even if there weren't, surely there are Asian spots that DON'T brutalize black women which was the main issue. We shouldn't have to be coerced into that.


Yeah there are plenty of black nail techs in the city. They go there because it is cheap. Same thing with getting their eyebrows waxed or threaded. Bw didn’t wanna pay $14 to get their eyebrows waxed, but went to the Asians for $5-$8. I worked in a spa, so I was on commission. The spa had to get a cut, so I was actually being paid $8 for the service, plus I provided pre-wax,  post-wax service, complimentary eyebrow makeup/grooming application, tea or juice, and frozen grapes, all done with clients wearing a luxurious white robe. Lakeisha thought that was too expensive and she didn’t want all of that! Lol


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 12, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Yeah there are plenty of black nail techs in the city. They go there because it is cheap. Same thing with getting their eyebrows waxed or threaded. Bw didn’t wanna pay $14 to get their eyebrows waxed, but went to the Asians for $5-$8. I worked in a spa, so I was on commission. The spa had to get a cut, so I was actually being paid $8 for the service, plus I provided pre-wax,  post-wax service, complimentary eyebrow makeup/grooming application, tea or juice, and frozen grapes, all done with clients wearing a luxurious white robe. Lakeisha thought that was too expensive and she didn’t want all of that! Lol



$14? That's it??

I haven't been in an Asian nail salon in idk how long. There's no excuse to not go to our own here. Unfortunately most I know don't feel the same.


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 12, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I feel you. *It's funny because I never felt pampered in those shop*s. I felt invisible and like an outsider they couldn't have cared less about. And while I'm not one of those "speak English!" types, it bugged me that they sat around talking over me (and about me, for all I knew).



I didn’t start getting my nails done regularly until I found a Black-owned salon, these women have me feeling like a Queen and I genuinely enjoy their company + the quality is top notch and they don’t tear my nail bed and skin up. When I sporadically went to the Asian spots (mainly to rectify my velociraptor toenails) it felt like a chore and was often painful. I will never return to an Asian salon again for a multitude of reasons


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Sep 13, 2019)

sgold04 said:


> I didn’t start getting my nails done regularly until I found a Black-owned salon, these women have me feeling like a Queen and I genuinely enjoy their company + the quality is top notch and they don’t tear my nail bed and skin up. When I sporadically went to the Asian spots (mainly to rectify my velociraptor toenails) it felt like a chore and was often painful. I will never return to an Asian salon again for a multitude of reasons



One thing about living in New Orleans, I could always locate a black nail tech. Even moreso now. In a pinch I will go to the two Asian places that are decent and clean, but that's pretty rare.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Sep 13, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I feel you. *It's funny because I never felt pampered in those shops. I* felt invisible and like an outsider they couldn't have cared less about. And while I'm not one of those "speak English!" types, it bugged me that they sat around talking over me (and about me, for all I knew).


Nope. I would be there, a regular among white regulars, and they made no effort to give me the same sort of treatment. Plus they never got the shape quite right. 
I do dip nails at home now.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 13, 2019)

lisatamika said:


> Nope.  We won't stop.
> 
> I searched long and hard for a non-Asian nail tech and I've never been happier.  I'll go back to doing my nails myself before I go back to a chop shop again.



I'm going to have to find a good one here...  I only go in for pedicures, but the last one I got looks jacked up!


----------

